
Jeff Bezos: Today's internet is a 'confirmation bias machine' - johnvega
https://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-internet-confirmation-bias-machine-help-autocratic-regimes-2018-10
======
chriselles
This article reads like a single sound bite.

I agree that the internet and social media can act as a catalyst to celebrate
confirmation bias.

But I also think we have to be mindful beyond just confirmation bias and
include conformity bias and halo effect.

In fact, you could probably add another 5-10 common human biases to the list,
but Zipf’s Law would help narrow down which ones to focus on.

My personal feeling as an observer of human behaviour and the parent of teens
is that we need to specifically educate ourselves with an emphasis on common
biases.

Bias innoculation thru education perhaps?

------
hkai
In short, he criticizes identity politics and confirmation bias that may lead
to fascism.

Does this sound like he's leaning left or right?

~~~
frankling_
Not sure how much these terms mean nowadays, and you could even say that the
left/right positioning game is identity politics in itself. Maybe it's more
interesting to consider whether the ideas have merit.

